# I *Think* I was the other woman..



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

*#update 9/30..I *Think* I was the other woman.*

I recently separated form my Husband on mutual terms. I work in a customer facing position and have had a few "admirers". Of course nothing ever came from it and I was always careful to show my wedding ring and explain I was married all the way until the very end.

I have a customer who is in every Thursday at approx the same time let's call him "Mr. Thursday". So the first time he came in and saw me without my wedding ring he asks for my number. He had told me some time agao that he had broken up with his long term GF (let's call her Mary) months ago. Despite this I initially said no I wasn't interested it was too soon. The next week I thought what the hell we can go out as friends and hagn out. So we started texting each other. We went out together for a ride in his truck and then to a beach to chat we were at the beach all of 5 minutes and back in the truck. Initially for this visit we met each other at a random parking lot which I thought was weird because it was super close to his house... Why didn't we just meet there. In the chat we had on this day he mentioned he had been seeing someone else (let's call her Jane) but it hadn't worked out. I asked if he had ended it with her and he said he had for the most part. I told him he needed to do it properly... We were just friends so it was more of a piece of friendly advice. When we were back in the parking lot and ready to leave he tried to kiss me and I freaked out and left wihtout saying anything. 

I apologised we chatted for a bit and I got to the point where I said to him that I need to step back from the whole thing before I got hurt. That day he said to me he was going to come to my house and have a chat so he did. We ended up sleeping together which he initiated but I of course didn't stop. The next day he freaked and said we shouldn't have done that and he felt like he took advantage of me he said it had been awhile since he had slept with someone blah blah and that he didn't know what he wanted out of life. The following Friday he randomly texts me and says he is going away for the weekend. We kept texting and he was always hot and then cold. Was never available and sometimes wouldn't text me for days at a time. He was helping me with some home improvements and often he would cancel at the last minute saying something came up. When he was around his phone would BLOW up and he would always respond immediately. Which made me wonder why there were times he would go days at a time without texting me back. 

Anyway I ended up helping him by lending him my credit card so he could purchase something he needed for a work event. The story behind this was that he needed to buy a TV as a picnic raffle prize. He had already purchased one but over a weekend that he was "away" for work "Jane" had gone to his house and taken the TV. Apparently she still had the access code to get into his house. He needed the TV by Saturday and didn't have the funds to purchase it. So he came to my house on a Thursday and after talking with him we ended up going to to Best Buy in separate cars because he wanted to leave as soon as we bought the TV which really hurt my feelings here I was doing him a HUGE favour and he couldn't even stick around for a quick chat. I told him I was upset and whatever. 

Come Monday he says he won't be able to finish my home project that day but had my money so I shouldn't worry about not getting paid. This was offensive to me I told him I didn't have a problem with helping him. Anyway he came over on Monday and we got into it. He told me III was all over the map and didn't know what I wanted. He left and we were OK he said no hard feelings. so he came into my work on Thursday and was totally rude to me said he was frustrated with me. He was supposed to let me know that day if he would finish the project he had started and didn't. I text him on Friday and asking about the project he said he would do it this week. Then I told him a few things about how I had been feeling because he had said to me several times that he was "too busy and stressed for a relationship" that he was "interested in me" but didn't have the time to "invest". we got into it a little more and he gave me some more brush offs which I wasn't happy with I wanted honesty he said it's not going to work it wasn't anyhting I did or said we just shouldn;t have slept together without getting to know each other and that I should stop thinking it was somethin gI did or said becuase it isn't. I pressed him a little more about why it wouldn't work out and he said because he isn't intersted he thought he was but after getting to know me he's not he thinks we argue about miscommunication too much and that seems like a waste fo time... I'm a nice girl but we just don't click. He then blamed it on my age we are 11 years apart me being younger than he and he said he was too old for the drama. I had been nothing but upfront and honest with him he was the one that lead me on and everytime I backed off he came on very strong. this was all on Friday.

On Saturday I received an email form a friend who had found him on Facebook. His Facebook says that he is still in a relationship with Jane and his profile picture is of the two of them. Jane also has pictures of them together and her profile pic on July 15th was of the two of them. He and I slept together on the 14th for the first time.

I feel like I should have picked up on this much sooner everyone was telling me he was acting weird but I wanted to believe he was a good guy. At this point I feel as though he may be in a r/s with the other woman. 

I will confront him about this for my own sanity. If he is cheating on her with me I think it is wrong that he made me feel like crap and that it was my fault that we didn't work out making me question myself. But do I have any obligation to Jane who I think he has been seeing for almost a year? I feel awful that I was the OW but I had no idea! I don't want her to find out the wrong way and think it was me or try and make excuses for him. :scratchhead:


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

My opinion? Yes, "Jane" should know. But telling her is not meant to get back at Mr. Thursday but to make sure she is informed with what kind of guy she is in a relationship with. But you need to be kind and humble and she must know that you had no idea he was in a relationship. This may not help her as the betrayed sometimes misplace their anger on the other woman (or man) but yes --- I believe she needs this information to make an informed decision about her relationship. Personally, I'd want to know. And do not beat yourself up about this. Hindsight is 20/20. It's a lesson learned and next time you will have your "cheating scumbag" radar up and running sooner. You'll know the signs next time. And this man clearly knew how to work someone who was still not emotionally healed. This experience will make you stronger and smarter. 

PS -- hope you got your money back!


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

I did get my money back only a few days later. I never doubted that I would get it back. I trusted him and still do with that kind of thing just not with the whole can he be faithful.

Then thing that worries me so much about letting Jane know is that this r/s crossed some lines for me as in he comes into my workplace EVERY week and I deal with his money. I don't want to make things super weird when he comes in on Thursdays,

I also have no solid proof they ARE still dating what if he just hasn't adjusted the info on FB? I know he has been active on FB but these things are not exactly top of the priority list are they?

I want so badly to come up with excuses FOR him and i have the whole time but everyone keeps telling me otherwise..


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

"I recently separated form my Husband on mutual terms."

If it is recent, my gut advice would be do not date at all until a year after the divorce is final.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

tell Jane, watch the fireworks.

Anyway, she has a right to know before things get serious between the two of them or say they are married...she has the right to know what she's married to


----------



## Michelle C (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think it's your business to tell her. She means nothing to you so why would you be bothered what goes on In their lives? I've been in your situation before and you need to learn the signs that time wasters give out. Don't be so quick to jump in to bed next time. You should at least make them work for it. Then hopefully you will be able to tell if they just want to get their leg over or if they genuinely like you.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

If a guy your sleeping with wont even take you to his house....RUN! Did he ever give you his home phone #? Or let me guess, he doesnt have a house phone, right? And i would tell Jane, she deserves to know.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Yikes!

Yes, tell Jane and please, dont lend any more money to men you barely know. You were lucky as hell to het it back this time. There are a lot of scammers out there. 

Good luck


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

So far you've apparently been deceived by this guy, just like "Jane" was. But if you, after knowing what you know, don't tell her, then you go from being a victim to being an accomplice.


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

costa200 said:


> So far you've apparently been deceived by this guy, just like "Jane" was. But if you, after knowing what you know, don't tell her, then you go from being a victim to being an accomplice.


I disagree. It's not her duty to inform the other woman. Only if she now continues with the relationship knowing what she knows, then fair enough - she's an accomplice.

That said, my thought process would be, why should he be allowed to lie and deceive me and then go back to his other woman without consequence.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell Jane, she deserves to know her guy is sleeping around!

It's not about revenge, it's entirely about respecting her as another human who deserves to know the truth.

Wouldn't you want Jane to tell you if it was the other wy around? Or would you prefer to have you bf cheating and you ignorant of the truth?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I only got as far as the third paragraph before thinking DUMP THIS LOSER. He's a mooch, a womanizer, a freeloader, and everthing in between.

Yep, you were one of many in his harem of women. He's a player.

Please find your dignity and cut off all contact from him.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

It probably won't amount to anything, but having a relationship with a customer, no matter how short, could put you in a bad position with your employer. You said you handle his money which is an added red flag. If this guy decides to get nasty he could make trouble for you.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

While everything sounds fishy, how do you know that his relationship with Jane hadn't just soured and Facebook wasn't updated? Maybe Jane still had feelings for him but he didn't.

Unless you know ALL the details of their relationship, stay out of it.


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

Is there not still the possibility that he ISN'T still seeing her. A few pictures on FB don't really prove all that much do they? I don't know if I want to tell her or not but I know I don't want to say anything unless I am certain they were still dating and I just have no idea of how to figure that out. I know asking him isn't going to get me very far.

I know I shouldn't have slept with him as quickly as I did. That was stupid of me, VERY stupid. And all for a lousy lay :rofl:

The Credit Card thing doesn't worry me. I knew he would pay me back without a doubt and he did. 

I know that he was an ass and he treated me like crap so why do I still feel the need to defend him? I still feel like he's a good person  I know that makes me a fool but I always try and see the best in people.

I really want to know the truth. I think I have a right to know if I was the OW even if I don't end up telling Jane. I have no hard feelings against him, I just feel .... sad. I thought I could trust him and really believed he was a good guy and I REALLY liked/like him. He was only the 2nd person I have ever been with and if anything I am taking it as a learning experience. Now I know what not to do.

The only other thing bugging me is that he is supposed to finish the job he started and which I have already paid for.... He is supposed to get back to me some time this week about it but I haven't heard from him yet.... I don't want to be the one to initiate contact with him this time.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

The only other thing bugging me is that he is supposed to finish the job he started and which I have already paid for.... He is supposed to get back to me some time this week about it but I haven't heard from him yet.... I don't want to be the one to initiate contact with him this time.






Told ya.


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

Let me be clear on this... He is doing a job for me and really didn't charge me very much for it... Maybe out of guilt? Majority of the work has been done there is just some finishing touches that he needs to complete that I'm sure I could pay someone else to do eventually it's just that the only reason I went ahead with it was because I could budget in the amount he was charging me. I just don't have the money to find someone else right now. However, even with hiring someone else to finish and the amount he charged I would still be getting the job done for a steal. 

Maybe because he did it for so cheap I shouldn't expect him to finish it? Especially now that things went sour  I just feel like they went sour because he acted like a jackass so it shouldn't fall on me but I know it will


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

lavendervanilla said:


> The only other thing bugging me is that he is supposed to finish the job he started and which I have already paid for.... He is supposed to get back to me some time this week about it but I haven't heard from him yet.... I don't want to be the one to initiate contact with him this time.


Don't be afraid to contact him to arrange for him to finish the work you paid him for. But immediately change your approach towards him. You have a business arrangement with him, so make it obvious your call is strictly business and the only thing you want from him is to get the project done.

All else aside, you probably will never know whether he was with Jane or not the whole time. But, as the relationship is going nowhere, don't dwell too much on this. Get your project completed and try to move on. When you see him at work, deal with him as you would any other client. He doesn't deserve to retain any hold over you, so don't allow him to.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lavendervanilla said:


> Is there not still the possibility that he ISN'T still seeing her. A few pictures on FB don't really prove all that much do they?



Well which is it? First you say you tink he's involved wit her/has been this entire time. Now that we agree with you, you are trying to talk your way out of it/justify his relationship with Jane. 

The bottom line is, this guy is a creep and not worth your time.



lavendervanilla said:


> I know that he was an ass and he treated me like crap so why do I still feel the need to defend him?


Because you have low self-esteem and don't think you deserve better.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

lavendervanilla, I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I think you've been played. I think Jane figured out she was too. This fellow is not acting on the up and up. Too many red flags here altogether. Your whole post lays out the push and pull of a PUA. Move on from him. I was going to say also, don't lend anyone money unless they give you a ring, but then again you already had one on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What's a PUA?


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Well which is it? First you say you tink he's involved wit her/has been this entire time. Now that we agree with you, you are trying to talk your way out of it/justify his relationship with Jane.


I just don't want to act on something that I'm completly wrong about. I feel like when I found out about this I was emotionally involved and so my initial reaction may have been wrong. Just want others opinions and these are the things going through my head.

Honestly I probably wouldn't have thought too much about the things on FB... I didn't even think to check his FB I had no suspicions about him being with someone else until someone else pointed everything out to me. I knew he was being a jackass I just didn't know why. I'm an idiot I know this and I'm trying to avoid acting like even more of an idiot. 

I want to cut my losses but I just feel like I need to know.. so that I can truly let it go.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What's a PUA?


Pick Up Artist 

Best PUA Routines


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

lavendervanilla said:


> I just don't want to act on something that I'm completly wrong about. I feel like when I found out about this I was emotionally involved and so my initial reaction may have been wrong. Just want others opinions and these are the things going through my head.
> 
> Honestly I probably wouldn't have thought too much about the things on FB... I didn't even think to check his FB I had no suspicions about him being with someone else until someone else pointed everything out to me. I knew he was being a jackass I just didn't know why. I'm an idiot I know this and I'm trying to avoid acting like even more of an idiot.
> 
> I want to cut my losses but I just feel like I need to know.. so that I can truly let it go.


Ask her instead of telling her. Let her know that you've been in a relationship with OM for x amount of time. Tell her that he's been acting odd, you noticed their FB pics, and we're wondering if they got back together. You'll find out the truth if you ask questions and giver her the facts. Keep emotions out of it, though. If this was an affai she probably won't care how you feel, despite the fact you weren't aware of their relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lavendervanilla said:


> I just don't want to act on something that I'm completly wrong about. I feel like when I found out about this I was emotionally involved and so my initial reaction may have been wrong. Just want others opinions and these are the things going through my head.
> 
> I want to cut my losses but I just feel like I need to know.. so that I can truly let it go.


If he told you he was seeing Jane... and then Jane posted pics up of them together soon after you sletp with him, 2+2 = 4. 

You already know the truth. The truth is this guy isn't the one for you.

So start to let go. 

The longer you prolong this, the worse off you will be and for Chrissake's--do NOT sleep with him.

I'm not sure what you are looking for here--he's already shown you plenty of times you are not a priority and has been very disrespectful to you. Why you want to believe he's something else is beyond me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's almost like you don't want to believe it for some reason. You words:



lavendervanilla said:


> We went out together for a ride in his truck and then to a beach to chat we were at the beach all of 5 minutes and back in the truck. Initially for this visit *we met each other at a random parking lot *which I thought was weird because it was super close to his house... Why didn't we just meet there. In the chat we had on this day *he mentioned he had been seeing someone else (let's call her Jane) but it hadn't worked out. I asked if he had ended it with her and he said he had for the most part* I told him he needed to do it properly...
> 
> We ended up sleeping together which he initiated but I of course didn't stop. *The next day he freaked and said we shouldn't have done that *and he felt like he took advantage of me he said it had been awhile since he had slept with someone blah blah and *that he didn't know what he wanted out of life.* The following Friday he randomly texts me and says he is going away for the weekend. *We kept texting and he was always hot and then cold. Was never available and sometimes wouldn't text me for days at a time. *He was helping me with some home improvements and often *he would cancel at the last minute saying something came up. When he was around his phone would BLOW up and he would always respond immediately. Which made me wonder why there were times he would go days at a time without texting me back*.
> 
> ...


Please read and re-read what you wrote. The writing was on the wall from the BEGINNING when he told you he was seeing Jane and that it wasn't 100% over ("pretty much over" isn't 100% over). You had a choice in this, too. You chose to sleep with him and get involved with him while 1. he wasn't completely done with Jane (translation: still with Jane), was rude to you, hot and cold with you, non-responsive, direspectful, put all the blame on you and made you out to be the crazy one, and for some insane reason, you lent this man money to buy a television. Say what??? 

And the worst part is, he told you at least 10 different times he ewasn't into you, that he didn't want a relationship, that he didn't want anything with you and yet you kept clinging like a stage 5 clinger.

Why? 

Let go, man. For your own sanity and dignity. Stop being That Woman.

You said you're recently split from your husband--take some time out to get to know YOU and stop being so co-dependent and latching onto the first thing that flatters you. And find out why you are attracted to someone who treats you so badly.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I must have missed it in your post... But when did the discussion about "exclusive relationship" take place?

For that matter, communication in general seems to be an issue... Maybe you two were on different pages from the start. He seems to have been looking for a "FWB" type relationship. Not necessarily a player or pick up artist, but not looking for anything serious either. 

Just something to think about.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

PBear said:


> I must have missed it in your post... But when did the discussion about "exclusive relationship" take place?


That never came up since he told her from the onset he wasn't completely done with Jane.


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

I feel like I have put this across the wrong way so I apologise for the confusion.

I don't want to make it work with this man. All I want to do is clear the air so that I can get my project done and there is not some underlying issue when he comes in to my workplace every week. 

I tried cutting off the personal side of our relationship several times and every time he came on again, strong. I shouldn't have fallen for it, I know this.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well then all you can do is treat him as you would any other customer and have NO contact wit him outside of a professional relationship (do make sure he finishes the job though--just don't bring up personal issues).


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, how about this, if you want to cut all personal ties, pay someone else to finish whatever work he was supposed to do. Be polite and professional and courteous at all times at the workplace and have someone else handle his business if at all possible. 

View it as a lesson learned. In my opinion, the guy just used you for a quick piece of azz and a bit of money he needed. Again, view it as a lesson learned. And move on.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Quit seeing Mr Thursday. Let Jane know what happened so she knows the kind of skeezy guy she is with and has info to act according to her conscious. He was pretty quick to take advantage of your vulnerability, it seems. I think you need to work on personal boundaries a bit because even in your few interactions with this guy, you seem to have allowed him to walk all over you. In my opinion, telling Jane should go along with dumping Mr Thursday and reinforcing some wariness of those too eager to get to you without having warned your trust.


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

He didn't ASK for the money, not even in a round about way, he was just telling me about his week like I had told him about mine. We always got along really well in person it was the texting that always made everything go haywire. I offered to help him... I could see he was really stressed about it and I could tell it was against everything in him to accept it. It wasn't a big deal to me. If I didn't think he would have been able to pay me back I wouldn't have offered in the first place. And clearly my judgement on that was right since I got the money back within days. If I had even the smallest doubt in my mind I wouldn't have and I wouldn't do it for just anyone. Despite how it seems I have known him for some time we just didn't develop a truly personal relationship until more recently which was obviously a mistake. 

My issue is NOT trying to make it work with this guy. I don't want to, after everything that has transpired he clearly is NOT who I thought he was.. That's not to say he is a horrible person because I am sure he isn't, he just made a mistake or whatever.

I just feel as though he should have the balls to be honest. I was nothing but honest to him the whole time and it is all I expect in return. If he really did screw me over I think I deserve to know. Besides why should I just let him off the hook he SHOULD finish the job we AGREED to. But maybe I expect too much from people.

BLAH! Never again! Lesson learned thanks for the advice from everyone even if some of it was a LITTLE harsh. It's exactly what I was looking for! He is a jerk and he did take advantage of my being "too nice" although, I will admit to my part, I could have stopped it at any point *sigh*.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lavendervanilla said:


> I just feel as though he should have the balls to be honest. I was nothing but honest to him the whole time and it is all I expect in return. If he really did screw me over I think I deserve to know.


But he did tell you honestly that he was NOT interested in a relationship or dating and that he wasn't completely done with Jane. That was his answer. 

Take this as a lesson to follow someone's actions vs their words in the future. Always.

And I agree with Moxy that you need to work on having better boundaries with people--you did basically let him do whatever he wanted despite you not being ok with it. I would serously axe all contact with this guy. He's a user and a loser and a player.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Listen to me. If a guy still has a pic with a woman as his profile pic that means they are still dating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do what very few women for us betrayed spouses and blow the lid open on this guy to that poor girl.


----------



## JustJenn (Aug 29, 2012)

If I was Jane, I'd want to know. Plain and simple. Don't worry about the business relationship, it'll get frosty or non-existent. He's the one who's been jerking you around. For her sake, please tell Jane.


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter (Aug 25, 2012)

lavendervanilla said:


> I apologised we chatted for a bit and I got to the point where I said to him that I need to step back from the whole thing before I got hurt. That day he said to me he was going to come to my house and have a chat so he did. We ended up sleeping together which he initiated but I of course didn't stop.


Based on this part of what happened, I don't think this is a nice guy who made a mistake. He felt his potential conquest slipping away, and rushed to work it out. 

If you have him finish the job, wait until after to notify "Jane"---but please let her know, either way!


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

This is me said:


> "I recently separated form my Husband on mutual terms."
> 
> If it is recent, my gut advice would be do not date at all until a year after the divorce is final.




No kidding... Thats what I was thinking... If your just seperated and you slept with this man, you cheated while being married. Seperation isnt divoced.. wow:scratchhead:


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would feel morally obligated to inform Jane. As stated before, I would be very humble about it, very apologetic EVEN THOUGH I knew nothing, I would just feel terrible for her. I would want no less from someone else. If someone else slept with my husband and found out about me, i'd feel like the decent thing for them to do would be to let me know. 

In my dating days, I always somehow ended up giving my phone number to a guy in a LTR or married. I have gotten a few calls from their woman and told them everything, straight up. I never slept with any of them (thank God) but one of them I did see very often and we did have a make out session. I felt TERRIBLE when I found out him and his g/f were still together. I knew him before her, but met her briefly at one point. He was in my circle of friends, we all hung out regularly, minus his g/f..... but we were young. Anyways as soon as I found out they were still together I let her know what happened. I felt terrible. She actually didn't even seem to really care as I think she was seeing people on the side as well. But still, it was a relief just getting it off my chest. Like I said, I would REALLY want the OW to tell me........ This guy sounds like a total douche.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

lavendervanilla said:


> I recently separated form my Husband on mutual terms. I work in a customer facing position and have had a few "admirers". Of course nothing ever came from it and I was always careful to show my wedding ring and explain I was married all the way until the very end.
> 
> I have a customer who is in every Thursday at approx the same time let's call him "Mr. Thursday". So the first time he came in and saw me without my wedding ring he asks for my number. He had told me some time agao that he had broken up with his long term GF (let's call her Mary) months ago. Despite this I initially said no I wasn't interested it was too soon. The next week I thought what the hell we can go out as friends and hagn out. So we started texting each other. We went out together for a ride in his truck and then to a beach to chat we were at the beach all of 5 minutes and back in the truck. Initially for this visit we met each other at a random parking lot which I thought was weird because it was super close to his house... Why didn't we just meet there. In the chat we had on this day he mentioned he had been seeing someone else (let's call her Jane) but it hadn't worked out. I asked if he had ended it with her and he said he had for the most part. I told him he needed to do it properly... We were just friends so it was more of a piece of friendly advice. When we were back in the parking lot and ready to leave he tried to kiss me and I freaked out and left wihtout saying anything.
> 
> ...


PFft.... why bother to confront? It sounds like you might be a bit aggressive anyway, though that's a guess and I may be wrong. (And which is NOT a bad thing, in my opinion!) I say this because he clearly does or did not think of it as a good thing, and he certainly didn't respond well. Confronting him is just asking for drama you don't need.

Instead, take a lesson from the whole experience and make it a point to check out the social media for anyone you consider dating and avoid these problems in the future. Let OW deal with the loser.


----------



## lavendervanilla (May 26, 2012)

So long story short... i ended up getting the work on my house finished by him. He confirmed that not long after we had slept together that he "got BACK together" with Jane. We talked for a little longer and I just got a VERY unsettling feeling in my stomach that I was not able to shake. So on Friday I sent Jane a polite message mentioning that when she hand Mr' Thursday were on a break we had spent a little time together and slept with each other, although just the once. On Saturday morning I received a nasty text from Mr. Thursday on how much of a ****ty person I was and that I had ruined his life and that I am an immature and crazy b*tch. I just replied and told him to grow up if he had done nothing wrong then there wouldn't even be a problem.

Saturday night Jane messages me back and in Mid-August AFTER he had already slept with me she found out that he had been seeing another woman for several months whilst they were together she had separated from him when she found that out but they recently decided to try again (silly, silly girl). She is in a very messed up position now as on Friday just hours before I sent her the message she signed the paperwork to sell her house as she had just bought a house with Mr. Thursday. We talked a little and compared the stories he was feeding us and it's just INSANE the things he came up with. 

I wasn't sure that messaging her was the right thing to do I was very nervous but I came back here to re-read what others had said and it pushed me over the edge to actually go ahead and do it. My only regret now is not doing it sooner maybe I could have saved her and her daughter even a little heartbreak or at least avoided the whole house situation. 

I have since gotten a few more nasty texts from him and am guessing that when work opens tomorrow he will make an attempt to get me fired and has even mentioned trying to get me deported but it's all laughable. I'm not scared of him. I'm not even upset anymore I just feel sorry for him.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

OMG, that poor girl's in for a mess! 

Count your blessings that he's gone from your life!


----------

